# Colonoscopy with multi polyps



## mariobuddy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm new to GI billing. Can somebody please tell me if you have multiple polyps thru out the colon, sigmoid, ascending, transverse, etc. some are biopsied, snared, and the doctor even states that another one was hot biopsied. Can you bill for all of these or do you always have to bill the highest level colonoscopy even though we are talking about more than 1 polyp?


----------



## mbort (Oct 3, 2008)

you may code for *each technique*, you will need to append the 59 modifier to each site that is done differently.

example:
45385
45384-59
45380-59


----------



## mariobuddy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## mhcpc (Oct 8, 2008)

mariobuddy said:


> I'm new to GI billing. Can somebody please tell me if you have multiple polyps thru out the colon, sigmoid, ascending, transverse, etc. some are biopsied, snared, and the doctor even states that another one was hot biopsied. Can you bill for all of these or do you always have to bill the highest level colonoscopy even though we are talking about more than 1 polyp?


You can code for each different technique as long as they were used on separate polyps.  In other words, if he tried the snare and ended up using ablation on one polyp, you can only use the successful technique.


----------



## aguelfi (Oct 9, 2008)

can you show me where it's documented that you can bill separately?  I need documentation before I do it.


----------



## mbort (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some links for you:

http://www.gastro.org/user-assets/D...Management/Colonoscopy_Bundling_Statement.pdf

http://www.gastro.org/wmspage.cfm?parm1=3384

http://physicianservices.carilion.com/CodingCorner/Colonoscopy.htm


----------

